# '01 Super Duty



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

OK I'm confused....with all this talk about which trucks will plow and which will not, could somwone please tell me if I can plow with my '01 F-250 SuperDuty? It has 4WD, reg cab and plow prep package (heaviest front springs)?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes you can plow with that truck, you are all set go buy yourself an 8.5' fisher v-plow.

Geoff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

Thanks Geoff.....how much for that Fisher v-plow?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Prices verry from region to region. However my guess is that nation wide it averages around 3500. 

Geoff


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

kevin,

Around here (MD, PA, DE) an 8.5' Fisher EZV goes for around $4500 installed. I got my 8.5' Western MVP, basically the same plow except for the mount, installed for $4100.

But remember, service and support can be much more important than price!!!

Greg


----------

